# Insectivorous Snakes



## ddale (Jul 6, 2004)

My brother has been looking for a snake that can be kept on a diet of crickets.  I told him that there are few totally insectivorous snakes, but that I'd do a little research.  I've come up with the green snake.  Does anyone have other suggestions on a species or know where he can get a green snake?

BTW - I'm trying to avoid snakes that emit foul odors!

Thanks in advance

EDIT:  To be a little more specific, I'd like to find a hardy species that doesn't have the same coloration as dirt and can be maintained easily.


----------



## Wade (Jul 6, 2004)

The rough green is probably the best choice, but it's not a great snake for handling. It's high strung and active, but makes a fine display animal in a large, well planted terrarrium. Glades herp usually has them for sale, but I'd think it'd be easier to collect one.

Wade


----------



## ddale (Jul 6, 2004)

Wade said:
			
		

> The rough green is probably the best choice, but it's not a great snake for handling. It's high strung and active, but makes a fine display animal in a large, well planted terrarrium. Glades herp usually has them for sale, but I'd think it'd be easier to collect one.
> 
> Wade



Are they a common snake in KY?  I've lived here all my life and never seen one.  I grew up in a rural area and spent a lot of time turning rocks and logs over.


----------



## Brian S (Jul 6, 2004)

Wade, You must be reading my mind hahaha. I was thinking the same thing. I guess ringneck snakes are also insectivores and also eat earthworms but they wouldn't make good display animals since they stay underground most of the time. What about a ribbon snake? They like small frogs and minnows but would they also do well on an insect diet?


----------



## Wade (Jul 6, 2004)

I don't know how common they are, but according to the Peterson guide, they occur almost throught the state. You won't find them under rocks and logs however, as they are an aboreal species. I see them most often at the edge of wooded areas and meadows, hunting among honesuckle, bramble, and other bushy foilage. They often hunt right out in the open, but their green coloration and slender, vine-like shape can make them very hard to spot, even if you're looking right at them!

Wade


----------



## Wade (Jul 6, 2004)

Brian S said:
			
		

> Wade, You must be reading my mind hahaha. I was thinking the same thing. I guess ringneck snakes are also insectivores and also eat earthworms but they wouldn't make good display animals since they stay underground most of the time. What about a ribbon snake? They like small frogs and minnows but would they also do well on an insect diet?


I doubt they'd take insects, but ribbons and their close relatives the garters enjoy earthworms, if the goal is to avoid vertebrate prey. Unfortunately, both ribbons and garters fail to meet ddale's "doesn't emit foul odors" requirement. Both of these snakes will release a very foul musk with little provocation.

Wade


----------



## ddale (Jul 6, 2004)

Wade said:
			
		

> You won't find them under rocks and logs however, as they are an aboreal species.
> Wade



I guess that explains their scarcity there!   :8o


----------



## hermitman64 (Jul 6, 2004)

Storeria dekayi : Dekay's Snake

These snakes are very common in the Eastern U.S.  They may not be very "pretty," but I've heard they get used to being handled over time. However, they emit a smell from their anal scent glands whenever you touch them until they get used to you. So, just thought I'd give a quick suggestion,

Gary


----------

